# Trick Training Titles



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

I know quite a few of you have been talking about trick training lately, and I wondered how many of you knew about the Trick Dog Titles that can be earned.

http://domorewithyourdog.com/pages/trickdogtitle.html

Bear earned his NTD last year and is currently working on his ITD. Mo is working on his NTD. It's a really fun, low-stress, non-competitive thing that I think a lot of you would enjoy.

Once I can get myself a nice little camera, I'm going to get a video of Bear doing his NTD tricks.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome sauce! Out of the list and the names that I understand, I think Soro knows 26 of the Easy, 14 Intermediate, 11 Advanced, and 6 Expert. And probably some that would substitute in for Advanced or Expert.

And THANKS for the link! I had no idea there were titles to be earned from this. Now I wish I cared about titles


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

This is very interesting, thanks!


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

I've finally got everything finished up for Bear's ITD, I just have to get the paperwork faxed over.

He already has two tricks towards his Advanced title (Jumping Figure Eights and Pushing a Tap Light,) so now he's going to start learning to "Say his Prayers" (bow his head with his front feet on a perch.)

Mozart has seven Novice and one Intermediate trick towards his Novice title; now he's learning to Crawl, which should be fun because he spends most of his relaxed time laying flat on his belly with his legs pointed in every direction.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Cool, Obi knows 16 of the easy ones, 11 intermediate, 2 advanced and 2 expert, of the ones I recognise. Some of them I have no idea what they are, and some of them I think he could do without any more training, but I haven't counted them because he hasn't done them (such as fetching a tissue, he can fetch to hand so no reason why he wouldn't do it with a tissue). We could get a title


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Had a friend tell me about this cool little Jack: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9Fyey4D5hg Ideas for us!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

This is awesome - and something I *CAN* do, unlike some of the other things I have a hard time tracking down classes for. (Seriously, I can't even find a CGC class/observer)


----------

